# cutting propane tank



## rodgea (Sep 25, 2014)

What would be best for cutting a propane tank I have an angle grinder and a sawzall.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ether will work. I think the sawzall will do it better if you can fallow the line. You will need several blades.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 26, 2014)

If you're not familiar with the dangers of cutting a propane tank I'd ask somebody who is. I understand they can get rather violent if not properly cleaned out before you start cutting.


----------



## bamaboysmoker (Sep 26, 2014)

First fill it with dawn and water let sit for a week drain and rinse fill with water and soap again let sit for another week then rinse again fill with water one last time and cut with a grinder you will go through to many blades with a saws all


----------



## bamaboysmoker (Sep 26, 2014)

And also buy one that has been vented meaning valves removed and set up so it could air out


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 26, 2014)

Bamaboy has you in the right direction.  My BIL also adds 10# of dry ice for every 100 gallons of tank. The CO2 will push any residual gases out. Keep in mind propane is heavier then O2 and will collect in lower areas. Cutoff wheel is the way to go. The ones I have seen cut they will draw out the line to cut, then score the line with the wheel and repeat process. They say it saves the blade and you get a cleaner cut.


----------



## bamaboysmoker (Sep 26, 2014)

I've cut plenty of propane tanks and this is how I do it the problem with propane is it pits into the tank witch causes gas packets in it the dawn draws them out so it won't explode when you cut and grinder doesn't cause as much heat as a tourch


----------

